# your yield



## Baphomet (Jun 15, 2013)

Could some of you tell me the average yield in milk production you are getting from your does and what breed you have? In gallons, not pounds, please. 

Like, I get 1 gallon per day from each of my LaManchas, etc

I'm trying to decide some things about my herd
Thanks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Some of my current and past does for example.

Babette as a 3yr old, Alpine, 2 gallons a day
Biagia as a 3yr old, Alpine, 3 gallons a day
Moon ages 2-4, Alpine, 2 gallons a day
Coup ages 1-3, Alpine, 2 gallons a day
Delilah 2yr old, Alpine, 1.5 gallons a day
Peeps, on any freshening, Alpine, 2.5-3 gallons a day
Clarice 7yr old, Alpine, 1 gallon a day


----------



## Baphomet (Jun 15, 2013)

What do you feed your animals to get yields like this?


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Those kinds of yeilds are genetic, supported by proper feeding. 

There are many goats out there but excellent genetics are more rare than many goat hobbyists realize. 

I have four mixes in milk right now. Two milked through and two kidded thus spring. Current range of those four is 1 gallon to 2 gallons.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Im milking only one right now. She is half Boer/Nubian. She produces only a quart per milking, but that's plenty for just two of us.


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

My eight-year-old alpine gives about 3 quarts a day. Not super impressive, compared to many on here, but it's more than enough for our family, and I find it totally amazing  I'm new to goats, and so far she is the best of the 2 milkers I've had. Since she is the best I've got, I'll keep any daughters if I decide to breed her one last time. 

I also have a Nubian/ Nigerian cross that gave 5-6 cups of super creamy milk a day, but I am now drying her up, as I now suspect she's been pregnant the whole time I've had her (3 months).


----------



## Baphomet (Jun 15, 2013)

I have been milking boer crosses for two years. I didn't begin this planning on milking,
I wanted meat so I thought boer crosses made sense. But then I decided to milk them and now I've been bitten by the home dairy bug. 

I bought a Nubian/LaMancha cross two months ago and now I see what I have been missing. She easily produces triple what the boer/Spanish does and double that of the boer/Nubians. 

I'm basically getting just under 1/2 gallon per day from four does. I think next year I will sell them and buy some pure dairy goats in milk after i wean the kids.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

If you want milk your heaviest milkers will be Saanen's, Alpine's and LaMancha's. Nubians are the lowest producers in the dairy world, next to a Nigerian Dwarf. Oberhasli and Toggenburg are middle of the road. 

Your run of the mill Alpine will give you 3/4 of a gallon a day, an average producer will give you a gallon a day even, so 1/2 a gallon between 4 does is terrible. Something I've always lived by is that it cost just as much to feed a winner as it does to feed a looser.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

My 5yr alpine after 12 months lactating was still producing a gallon a day. Her daughter a 2 yr old first freshener that is 50% Boer just weaned one of her kids yesterday and was milked with still a kid on her and I got a quart from her. I expect to get the same tonight so with feeding one baby she is still giving 1/2 a gallon a day.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

All of my goats are Lamanchas.
Daisy, was really old 10+, milked her through two years and she gave avg 1/2 gallon a day with one milking. Awesome Goaty. 

My others I milk twice a day, and their averages are:
Parsley, 1st freshener, cup less then 1 gal
Coffee, 1st freshener, 1 gal
Coco, 2nd freshener, 3 quarts (she is tiny)
Truffle, 1st freshener, 10 cups (she is tiny too, I think her milk has a super high fat content as her baby, my chunk-u-mancha, grew like a weed and inflated so round if she was filled with air she could be a blimp)

Once a day milking, baby still on her:
Strawbaby, 1st freshener, 1/2 gall and 1 pint


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The trouble with measuring in gallons, is that even though you may fill
a gallon bucket, you may not have a gallon. Foam takes up space! 
A gallon of goat milk weighs about 8.59 lbs.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I measure after it's been filtered into a gallon jug, or I weight it.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Maybe my Nubians are out of the norm, but I've never had under a gallon per day from my FF girls, my 2nd easily produce 1 1/2 - 2 - perhaps it's diet or genetics, I believe both play an important part of your yield - so look carefullly at lineage, udders and feed... just my opinion....


----------



## LucyLoo (May 21, 2015)

I have 2 first fresheners, one Titanium is a 'Oberian' ( what the breeder calls them, Oberhasli x Nigerian, a 'mini') She milk us just under a 1/2 gallon in one milking, a day with her kid still on her ( wish I liked her better, her milk is excellent) and Sugar, she is a minimancha and just gives me a quart a day between 2 milkings (love her  )

Sugar is noticeably smaller than T, but she is SO much easier to handle..... ( I tire quickly of animals that think you are going to 'eat them' at every turn)

I have only had the girls since April for T ( got her, her buckling (now wether) and a yearling, Adeline who I will breed this fall) Sugar, my favorite 'alien', I got the first of June....

The people that I got her from, I am getting ready to go get a bottle baby, a Lamancha x Guernsey doeling (standard sized)....... next week..... Looking forward to that


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Our Ditza is a 2 year-old first freshener LaMancha. She gives between a gallon and a gallon and a quarter a day.

Our Nigerian Dwarf is a 5 year-old 3rd freshener. She gives a quart to a quart and a half a day.


----------



## Baphomet (Jun 15, 2013)

I went ahead and picked up a lactating pure LaMancha last week. She's doing well with production, but still nothing close to what some of you are getting. But I'm a once a day milker. I'm trying her twice today to see how she does.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I will just chime in...I milk 3 does twice daily. My lamancha gives the most milk but has the most difficult tears to milk. Her daughter, a mini mancha, is the best teated milker but about 1/2 the amt. (ff). My alpine/lamancha X is a decent ff milker. The ease of milking makes a difference for me.
Btw, I get 2 gallons daily with these 3. #happy pigs


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

My does are currently pregnant and not milking but when they were they gave me:
Rosey - Nigerian Dwarf - 3 cups a day
Annabelle - Nigerian Dwarf (FF) - lucky to get a cup a day

Also note, both of Rosey's kids were in with them and would nurse off of both does. They were quite persistent.


----------



## Baphomet (Jun 15, 2013)

I don't understand why the ND is considered a dairy breed. They produce as much as my meat crosses do.


----------



## crazyforgoats (Feb 8, 2015)

My does are all Lamancha's
Here's what they were giving, I dried them up because I was not using the milk.

Ginny, 8 year old, 7th freshening- 2 gallons
Ginger, 2 year old, 1st freshening-3/4 gallon (she is still nursing her doeling and she is a small doe, only 90#)
Ginty, 1 year old 1st freshening- 1 gallon and a quart.


----------

